# Credit union loan top up



## lenovoguy (3 Mar 2010)

Hi there

I have loan from my local CU for €750. Originally it was for 400 but I topped it up by 350 for some small expenses last July. I am now at 500 and wish to top up to 750 again. I have been making all my monthly repayments, so is it likely I'll be allowed do this?

Thanks

L


----------



## PaddyBloggit (3 Mar 2010)

Chances are that you will be allowed ....


----------



## lenovoguy (4 Mar 2010)

I've about 400 in shares and minimum monthly repayment is about 15 but im putting in 20 or 30


----------



## PaddyBloggit (4 Mar 2010)

lenovoguy said:


> I've about 400 in shares and minimum monthly repayment is about 15 but im putting in 20 or 30




Again ... I'd be surprised if they refused you.


----------



## lenovoguy (4 Mar 2010)

Hopefully! I've been meaning to set up a direct debit into my CU account anyway but kept putting it off


----------



## lenovoguy (4 Mar 2010)

I'm with them since I was a kid  But the loan is out since early '08. Monthly repayments always on time +- 2 days at most!


----------



## lenovoguy (7 Mar 2010)

Well I applied for the top up but they said I wouldn't hear back till tomorrow as they need to run it over with a loan officer first :s


----------



## so-crates (9 Mar 2010)

Not unusual. It is a relatively small sum but that doesn't mean it shouldn't be treated with the same care.


----------



## lenovoguy (10 Mar 2010)

Well it's nearly a week later now and still no word, I should probably ring them and see what the story is!


----------



## eltreese (27 Mar 2010)

must be nearly 5 years ago i got a 9000 loan based on my 3000 shares.

im good with direct debit and extra cash payments but there was time i wasnt paying anything back. due to unemployment, which i never explained. anyway, i got letters about it.

my shares are still weak. 3174, which means in 5 years ive only saved 174- because ive just been paying off my 9000 loan.

im down to 600- now with no arrears. but i want another. minimum 3000 maximum 7000. what do you think my chances are of getting a top up?


----------



## Slim (27 Mar 2010)

eltreese said:


> must be nearly 5 years ago i got a 9000 loan based on my 3000 shares.
> 
> im good with direct debit and extra cash payments but there was time i wasnt paying anything back. due to unemployment, which i never explained. anyway, i got letters about it.
> 
> ...


 
Quite good if you can make the repayments IMHO.


----------

